# Jet Diver Running Depths



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

I was fishing with a friend recently and he wanted to start trolling. He seems to have all the equipment( I assume because I dont troll) but he also is a newbie to trolling. My question is there a table or chart for depth control i.e. he was using #4 jet divers. how much line back for depth down. he had a precision trolling manual but it did not address the divers or mini discs. I know that speed, line diam., line type all makes a diff. but is there a general chart or graph. that will help us fine tune this? any help would be great thanks Ryan


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

The precision trolling big water edition as all the info he needs. It really depends on what pound test your are using. If you are using 40 jets I would invest in some releases for them......that way you can just fight the fish.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Do some searching on here, you should be able to find plenty of info. I believe the jets go according to size...i.e....20's-20', 30's-30', 40's-40'. This is with 10 lb. line and 100' of line out. I'm not positive since I don't use them, but believe I read this before on here.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

sixft4par said:


> The precision trolling big water edition as all the info he needs. It really depends on what pound test your are using. If you are using 40 jets I would invest in some releases for them......that way you can just fight the fish.


the releases also change the depth......keep that in mind........Mack


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I think I will invest in the other precision trolling guide. Thanks Ryan


----------



## Capt_PaulD (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a good idea especially if you follow any of the guidelines specified for trolling gear and line. The big water edition has jets, dipsy, slide divers, lead core, mini disk, and larger snap weights. Good luck.....I think you find it interesting what the precision trolling team found concerning Jets in their testing.....check out a Jet 10 chart for example....Good luck - Capt. Paul


----------

